# *Agricultural Act of 2014* aka The Farm Bill



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Curious about what people think about the bill. How does dog fighting get lumped in with farming? 

the Hashbrown Summary:
The Farm Bill conference report released today by the House-Senate conference committee includes two major wins on animal welfare issues, and was applauded by The Humane Society of the United States and the Humane Society Legislative Fund. *The compromise bill includes a provision making it a federal crime to attend or bring a child under the age of 16 to an animal fighting event*, and omits a controversial House-passed provision seeking to nullify state laws setting standards for agricultural production.

the whole bill:
Farm Bill | Committee on Agriculture

What I am wondering is did they sneak in this provision into the Farm bill that just passed or was it something else with similar proposals? to the one below? That one looks like it died in January 2013. Just wondering if anyone had any idea since I am having a hard time finding information on it for some reason, my game must be off hahaha

https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/113/hr366
which says:
*Status
Referred to House Judiciary, House Agriculture (Jan 23, 2013)*

This bill was assigned to a congressional committee on January 23, 2013, which will consider it before possibly sending it on to the House or Senate as a whole.* The majority of bills never make it past this point.*


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

ames said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any idea since* I am having a hard time finding information* on it for some reason, my game must be off hahaha[/SIZE]


Oh no... "The internet" is broken, reboot your brain and make sure it is in scope with DHCP, assign a temp static if dynamic, then flush it's DNS 

I have no idea about the things political. I research items when I get to vote, but prefer the ignorance is bliss approach to what they do in DC in which I have no voice...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah it makes me sad. UGH What about Net Neutrality! Could totally be HORRIBLE. And how come all the big ass corporations who were small ass corporations are not FOR it when they were against it when they were small and broke.


----------

